# Windows 10 clean install stuck at black screen



## Nahdurr (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello.

I'm having trouble clean installing Windows 10 on to a new SSD.

I upgraded from Windows 7 and then created a USB with Windows 10 installer on it using the media creation tool. I switched the HDD to the ODD spot and installed a new Sandisk 240gb SSD. I'm trying to install Windows 10 on to the SSD. The install started after making a partition on the SSD using the command prompt. However now the install will go to "installing driver" have a green check mark then the computer prompts that it needs to restart to continue installation. Once the computer restarts it is stuck at a black screen that is blinking on an off and I can hear the drive running.

I have a Samsung series 7 NP700Z5a-S0aus.

I am now getting this screen upon reboot


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try installing again but this time disconnect the HDD first. Also delete the partition(s) on the SSD and the installer will create what it needs automatically.

EDIT : You can reconnect the HDD when the install has finished.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, from what I can tell from the support page for your laptop, win7 and win8 are supported os. Win 10 is NOT a supported os. When you use an unsupported os, you are a beta tester; might work and it might not work. 
You have a choice; either install a supported os OR continue to attempt to get the system to work. Up to you however IF it were me, I would install a supported os.


----------

